# Listen Live RIGHT NOW: Ken Wingate interviewed on Erskine/ARP issue



## sastark (Mar 17, 2010)

Here is the link to listen online: Knowing The Truth

Ken Wingate is a member of the Moderator's Commission on Erksine. He is being interviewed on the "Knowing the Truth" radio program. You can call in (888-660-9535), or e-mail the show ([email protected]) with questions or comments for Ken Wingate.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 17, 2010)

Just heard your email...


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 17, 2010)

Yep, just heard it as well. Way to go, Seth!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 17, 2010)

eh, he shouldn't knock small checks, especially in this economy...


----------



## sastark (Mar 17, 2010)

Good point, Anna.


----------



## sastark (Mar 17, 2010)

The audio from the show has been posted here: Knowing The Truth - Audio


----------



## KMK (Mar 17, 2010)

Seth, I enjoyed your blog from yesterday defending Biola's practice of teaching all classes from a Christian worldview. May Erskine and other schools consider Biola's example.


----------



## sastark (Mar 17, 2010)

KMK said:


> Seth, I enjoyed your blog from yesterday defending Biola's practice of teaching all classes from a Christian worldview. May Erskine and other schools consider Biola's example.


 
Thank you, Pastor Klein. Of course, I don't agree with every theological position that Biola takes, but they make a point of teaching from a Christian worldview in every one of their classes. I have come to appreciate that during my time there. I also appreciate the fact that if a professor and I disagree on a point, we can both go to Scripture and talk about what the Bible says, instead of dealing with emotional arguments or political correctness.


----------



## dudley (Mar 17, 2010)

I also just heard your email...thank you Seth!


----------



## KMK (Mar 17, 2010)

sastark said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Seth, I enjoyed your blog from yesterday defending Biola's practice of teaching all classes from a Christian worldview. May Erskine and other schools consider Biola's example.
> ...


 
Their convictions about inerrancy manifest themselves in their graduates. In my experience, Biola grads make good Christians because they are convinced by plain teaching and they are unapologetic in their commitment to what they are taught. One of the greatest gifts a school of any kind can give is the conviction that the Bible is the Word of God.


----------

